# Savings



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive just recently opened a savings account with my bank Barclays, i can view the amount in there only, it was opened at the start of this month and so far ive not seen no intrest. Does the intrest get added at the end of each month?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

it depends on the type off the account i dont work for barclays but rbs. the saving's we do the interest is calculated daily applied monthly bar isa where that is payed in april. have u checked there web site?


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

It may get added at the end of the month,but savings account are normally added annually (well mine are anyway).If you only opened it at the beginning of this month even if it it added monthly it wont show untill the end of this month at the earliest.


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

What rate of interest are you getting ?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Surely there is no point in saving at the moment ?? Interest rates are much less than inflation meaning Your savings are actualy loosings ?? Or loosing more through inflation than the ammount added in interest ??
I to am curious as to the OPs rate As just thie week after a lot of shopping around I only managed to get 3% by tieng up for 18 months with Santander....
BTW this money is old savings that contribute to Our monthly income. If I was starting over I would not bother at the moment !!!!!


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> Surely there is no point in saving at the moment ?? Interest rates are much less than inflation meaning Your savings are actualy loosings ?? Or loosing more through inflation than the ammount added in interest ??
> I to am curious as to the OPs rate As just thie week after a lot of shopping around I only managed to get 3% by tieng up for 18 months with Santander....
> BTW this money is old savings that contribute to Our monthly income. If I was starting over I would not bother at the moment !!!!!


Yes the rate im getting is low but its making me £5 a day its better than nothing:thumb:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Save Me the maths ?? What is the rate ??


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

On 100k the rate of 3% is less than a tenner a day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shane_ctr said:


> Ive just recently opened a savings account with my bank Barclays, i can view the amount in there only, it was opened at the start of this month and so far ive not seen no intrest. Does the intrest get added at the end of each month?


Mine shows every quarter :thumb:
But don't get too excited , it won't be much, £5k of savings netted me £4 interest in 12months


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive currently got 175,000.00 this has come about after me and my dad had done up a house,


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shane_ctr said:


> Ive currently got 175,000.00 this has come about after me and my dad had done up a house,


Well don't be using virgin savings account, as it will only return you £140 after 12 months 
You will probably do much better re-investing in the next property :thumb:


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Could think of doing better things with the money , than getting stressed about £35 a week !

Be safer in your sock drawer


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Mate if You are only getting 140 quid a month on 175k You are bieng robbed !! FFS tell Us the rate ????? It may be possible to get a whole lot more than that insulting ammount !!!


----------

